# Is there somewhere I can go to try to get ideas



## Joey_Grl (Feb 10, 2008)

on how to remodel/furnish our family room? It's very akward shaped and I don't know how to place the furniture comfortably.


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

Joey, you may want to try HGTV's website for ideas. Here is a link:

http://www.hgtv.com/

If you can't find anything that helps, try their message boards. Posting a picture of your space will give folks a better idea of what you require.


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

There are some furniture websites (like Ethan Allen) that have a "floor plan modeler" to create a layout with furniture placement. 

Take a piece of graph paper, draw your room dimensions on it. Cut furniture pieces out of paper and arrange on graph paper until you like what you see!
(This is software you can buy - if you are computer savy to do the same thing.) 

If it is an odd shape, break the room into several areas for different tasks (ie: a reading area, eating area, tv area...) Then plan your furniture layout by task.


----------



## Sandra31 (May 1, 2008)

Im not sure where you are.. but these guys might be able to help you if you can get to the showroom?? http://www.newyorkgeneralcontractor.com/showrooms.shtml


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*decorating ideas*

Try a local furniture store and bring pictures -- they can give you ideas on placement. A few tips I learned -- always pull furniture a little bit away from the wall and group it into conversation areas. Leave at least a 36-inch walkway behind furniture for access to other rooms.


----------



## reallylight (May 19, 2008)

Definitely the best thing to do would be to visit a showroom. They usually have many different shaped rooms with different decor, which I'm sure you could gain ideas from.


----------

